
Miyakogi/wdom: Web technology based GUI library for desktop applications - Labo333
https://github.com/miyakogi/wdom
======
Labo333
I discovered this library while looking for a nice GUI solution.

It's just awesome, the code is well tested and documented. I cannot NOT
recommend this library for anyone who wants to be able to build both simple
and powerful GUIs.

I don't understand why it's not widely used, so I decided to share it :)

------
javascriptrocks
camelCase in python! a puppy died somewhere just now :'(

~~~
Labo333
Not really.

Most of the code uses lowercase function names (`get_document`). But since the
library replicates the DOM, it copied the JS function names which, IMO, is an
acceptable reason.

~~~
javascriptrocks
Fair enough;

